# CSI: Triogy - Head's Up!



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

For some unknown reason (probaby under instruction from five) the upcoming CSI Trilogy is being listed under "CSI: Trilogy" and not the reguar SPs. However, only one episode (the first, Miami, one) is being shown out of sequence; ie the show is not currently on-air. If you have SPs for the other two shows, you might not need this new SP for this one-off Trilogy.

So, just "Tivo+5" ('Browse By Channel') for next Tuesday @ 10pm and keep an eye on your other CSI SPs 

*ETA:*
For those of you thinking "huh? trilogy?"

BTW, spot the inconsistency; though I suspect that might change in Sunday's update!

*DRAMA: CSI Trilogy*
On: Five (105) 
Date: Tuesday 16th February 2010 (starting in 6 days)
Time: 22:00 to 23:00 (1 hour long)
Bone Voyage. Special Episode 1.
In the first of a ground-breaking, three-part CSI crossover, Horatio and the team search for a missing young woman. When a severed leg found in the Everglades matches a girl who went missing in Las Vegas a week earlier, Horatio calls Las Vegas CSI Dr Ray Langston for help.

(This episode is NEW to the UK and is being shown out-of-sequence as the series itself isn't back until after June-ish!)

*DRAMA: CSI Trilogy*
On: Five (105) 
Date: Saturday 20th February 2010 (starting in 10 days)
Time: 21:10 to 22:10 (1 hour long)
Hammer Down. Special Episode 2.
Ray Langston races to New York when an interstate trucking ring that specialises in black-market organ harvesting is connected to two murders he investigated in Miami. Can the compassionate doctor keep the promise he made to a missing girl's mother?

*DRAMA: CSI: Crime Scene Investigation*
On: Five (105) 
Date: Tuesday 23rd February 2010 (starting in 13 days)
Time: 21:00 to 22:00 (1 hour long)
The Lost Girls. Series 10, episode 7.
Ray returns from New York after failing to find kidnap victim Madeline Briggs. When a weathercaster who was moonlighting as a prostitute is murdered, the case throws up a clue that could finally lead him to the missing young girl.
(Subtitles, Audio Described, 2009, 4 Star)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide.
Copyright (c) GipsyMedia Limited.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Just watch the vegas one. Monday nites is a waste of time. Very bad writing and acting. NY one is better but the finial one in Vegas is all you really need to watch.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, the UK TV Schedules are pretty crap when things like this crop up, we watched them according to the USA schedule.

"Bone Voyage" was aired 9th November, "Hammer Down" was aired on the 11th and "The Lost Girls" on the 12th November. The UK is about 3 months behind.

Coincidentally, I wrote a piece on the website about the way I see us moving on from the DVR called "The future of TV, the DVR is so last decade" which covers the scheduling issues amongst other things.

http://www.tivoland.com/Tivoland/The_Future_of_TV.html


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up - I've forced recordings for all 3 as we only watch Las Vegas normally.
If only the OAD were correct on the FIVE/FIVEUSA showings so I could just get the new ones not filter a mountain of repeats - I suspect we've missed a few as they've put it against Survivors on BBC1.


Edit - Argh I'm in clash hell and carp listing hell with Charlie Brooker's Newswipe, Bellamy's People and CSI on FIVE & FIVEUSA. All either without repeat showings or with such poor data you can't be sure what you're cancelling. Grrr need another tuner.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

healeydave said:


> ... I wrote a piece on the website about the way I see us moving on from the DVR called "The future of TV, the DVR is so last decade" ...


Having read it ...

For those of us who don't have the millstone around our necks of family acceptance, I would like to see the functionality of SpearNZB implemented now within a Windows 7 Media Center plug-in.

I can't see how a solution that ignores the recording of local TV broadcasting is going to succeed until fibre-to-the-home changes our reliance on over-the-air broadcasting. To make this idea work, the broadcasters will need to implement an advertising or subscription-based model in a similar fashion to Spotify.

I still think Windows Media Center is the best long-term solution, but with an alternate 'Simple-Mode' that toggles a TiVo-style interface on or off. Allowing each Media Center Extender to choose their own interface would make this much more family-friendly.

I also think that Windows Media Center should become a totally-separate trimmed-down 'operating system' that bypasses the Windows interface and only runs other applications (in 10ft UI mode) within the plug-in environment. Either Microsoft should overcome their resistance to Linux, or they should sell-off the product design to somebody who hasn't got that problem. However, I suspect that a version of Windows that only runs essential services and drivers could be quite lean.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Curious, my Tivo is showing the Miami one as CSI Miami

Tue 16-Feb-10 22:00
Channel FIVE
CSI: Miami
Bone Voyage
Drn: 01:00 End: 23:00
(2009) Horatio and the team search for a missing young woman. When a severed leg found in the Everglades matches a girl who went missing in Las Vegas a week earlier, Horatio calls Las Vegas CSI Dr Ray Langston for help.

And the NY one as CSI NY

Sat 20-Feb-10 21:10
Channel FIVE
CSI: NY
Hammer Down
Drn: 01:00 End: 22:10
(2009) Ray Langston races to New York when an interstate trucking ring that specialises in black-market organ harvesting is connected to two murders he investigated in Miami. Can the compassionate doctor keep the promise he made to a missing girl's mother?


Maybe the EPG data has been corrected??

Summary of Trilogy episodes as per my tivo.

tue16feb 2200 five
CSI: Miami - Bone Voyage
fri19feb 2300 five
CSI: Miami - Bone Voyage

sat20feb 2110 five
CSI: NY - Hammer Down
sun21feb 2100 fiveusa
CSI: NY - Hammer Down

tue23feb 2100 five
CSI: Crime Scene Investigation - The Lost Girls
thu25feb 2200 fiveusa
CSI: Crime Scene Investigation - The Lost Girls


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

iankb said:


> Having read it ...
> 
> For those of us who don't have the millstone around our necks of family acceptance, I would like to see the functionality of SpearNZB implemented now within a Windows 7 Media Center plug-in.
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying, I do believe that there will be a sea-change in the coming years where the amount of AV content coming to our homes via our ISP will over-take that of OTA transmissions. I think iPlayer and all the derivatives of this are a way of the broadcasters getting people used to this direction as a first step. I also think Sky recognises this and it's heavy investment into Broadband is their way of making sure they have their eggs in all the baskets. If HDTV hadn't significantly moved the goal posts in size & bandwidth required, this direction would evolve a lot more rapidly!

I neglected to mention in the article (on purpose because I didn't want to skew the direction back into recording live tv) that there are ways of recording live TV and it also being populated in Plex with an EyeTV plugin. Although I have tested that too, The SpearNZB solution out paces that into a novelty feature that's really only useful for local soap type tv (e.g eastenders) what I class as disposable programmes, the sort where it doesn't really matter if you miss an episode, something that's not season based that your less likely to want to archive as a complete set.

As someone who has gone from loving Microsoft in the 90's to loathing them now (and probably forever more), I can't agree with you about win7 media center 
I do agree with you that systems like this should be linux (or some sort of unix derivative) based. TiVo's proven that 

.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

healeydave said:


> As someone who has gone from loving Microsoft in the 90's to loathing them now (and probably forever more), I can't agree with you about win7 media center


Forgetting the complexity of the interface (which I have no trouble with, and mainly comes from it's comprehensive functionality), the real benefit is in its ability to handle multiple tuners from multiple platforms within a single EPG, simply by plugging-in extra tuners. That and its ability to add 'unlimited' storage space by simply browsing within the standard filesystem, and its support for independent playback via networked extenders.

It might not handle subscription-based Virgin or Sky broadcast services that well, but it would be ideal at handling internet-based subscriptions.

Of course, using standard PC components within the version of the operating system that is most commonly supplied on new computers does tend to limit the scope for sellers of specialist add-ons. 

However, if you could manufacture Media Center Extenders that didn't come with the roar of an Xbox 360, then you might find a market.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

iankb said:


> "ability to handle multiple tuners" , "ability to add 'unlimited' storage space"


Win7 etc doesn't have the monopoly on that though.



iankb said:


> It might not handle subscription-based Virgin or Sky broadcast services that well.


All negated by the direct download method  although I admit this will never be a commercial option due to the legality that is watching content from outside your own country.

I personally can't wait for time when we can get the content direct from the broadcasters via the Internet though. It will negate the need for all that unnecessary tuner hardware and conversion back & forth etc.

I mean look at the route our programmes have to go at the moment with the CSI example:

[CBS makes programme CSI NY] 
|
[CBS Aires programme in country of origin (USA)]
|
[CBS Sells to UK broadcaster (CH5)]
|
[CH5 aires CSI NY 3 months after USA]
|
[CH5 has to convert CSI NY media into OTA broadcast]
|
[Viewer decides they want to watch or archive said programme]
|
[Viewer requires tuner H/W to convert program back from OTA Broadcast to media and has to do so in real-time when and only when broadcast is scheduled]

I would really love to see a day when there is a legitimate way of:

[CBS makes programme CSI NY]
|
[CBS aires programme via OTA broadcast and makes it available to anyone via direct download (logistics unknown, subscription direct with maker perhaps?)]
|
[Viewers enjoy]

A "legitimate" ideal model like the last example is unlikely to ever exist, we are probably always going to have a middle man like a UK broadcaster buy the programmes first and then pass them onto us even if they do allow a more direct download route in the future. The spearnzb / plex system evaluated is 98% achieving the "ideal model" today, just in a non-legitimate way. 

.


----------



## riggers (Apr 14, 2005)

At least the CSI progs are all on Channel 5 in the UK. When CSI and Without A Trace did a crossover Channel 5 & Channel 4 had to come to an agreement to both show the episodes.

If it had been ITV there'd have been no chance. 

Numbers is a case in point, I've given up trying to work out who is showing which series in the UK. ITV own some rights, Channel 4 own some rights and Channel 5 have the latest series (I think). Given up trying to follow the 'love' interest threads. Total shambles


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

riggers said:


> Numbers is a case in point, I've given up trying to work out who is showing which series in the UK. ITV own some rights, Channel 4 own some rights and Channel 5 have the latest series (I think). Given up trying to follow the 'love' interest threads. Total shambles


I agree with your point, but you are slighty wrong with the specifics. C4 do not (as far as I know anyway) have anything to do with "Numb3rs". I have never seen an ep of the show on any of their channels; and I've watched since it first started  I think that all rights are now with Five; with ITV currently airing their last eps of S4. (I am currently 'archiving' S5 from five to watch when S4 has finished.)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. You can safely ignore this now as all three eps are now back under their respective SPs. Of course, you might still have to set the first, Miami, ep manually


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

We started to get bored of CSI Miami and stopped watching it a Season or Two ago, whilst we still enjoy CSI & CSI NY. In order to make sense of the Trilogy episodes, "Bone Voyage" is the only episode of Miami Season 8 we watched. I don't think I will ruin anything by saying the cross-over basically consists of Ray from Vegas going on a jolly to Miami & NY


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I tried to watch all of the CSI's but found the ridiculous posing and slow-motion overacting of David Caruso, William Petersen, and (to a lesser degree) Gary Sinise made it fairly difficult. I do occasionally watch CSI now that William Petersen has gone, since Laurence Fishburne is much easier to watch.

However, my main problem with the format is the way that they interweave two different stories together. It's fine if you are watching closely but, if you are only half-watching, the two stories become totally-confused.

Also, I'm not overkeen on programmes that dissect dead bodies while I'm eating a meal. Silent Witness is even worse for that. Sex and violence on TV is fine by me, but not dissections.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

Heheh, I'm with you there Ian, its interesting how the posing has been dis-likened and noticed by so many people, I thought it was just us at one point. 

We usually have the CSI's, Criminal Minds, NCIS etc. staked up for later evening watching so well past eating time usually. I agree, you can't half watch it, else your never sure when you look up which story your they have switched too.

FYI:
Going back to my Plex/SpearNZB system, I have to say (whilst it pains me to say it), we are hardly hitting the Tivo's "Now PLaying" menu at the moment!!

The reason being, I stacked up so many Seasons in SpearNZB (even stuff we weren't watching because we had missed earlier season's), my bandwidth in the evenings was being capped because my link was so saturated during the day. Eventually, SpearNZB has caught up though and we have so much content that is so far ahead of the UK schedules, all our Tivo Season Passes are antiquated. This of-course is no fault of Tivo at all, it is still plugging away recording stuff reliably like it has always done, but we are now significantly ahead of UK content, poor Tivo isn't getting a look in at the moment.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Speaking of the fantastic NCIS, since F/X has now gone W/S I've dumped the five SP and am catching up with S6 then 7 on FX quick-sharpis, ready for S8 in October


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

healeydave said:


> Going back to my Plex/SpearNZB system ...
> 
> ... my bandwidth in the evenings was being capped because my link was so saturated during the day.


I assume that SpearNZB only works with a direct connection to a newsgroup server, and probably needs a fast subscription-based server to give you the throughput.

Don't you see the future being via peer-to-peer file-sharing, rather than direct connections?


----------

